# School Presentation on Argetina!



## PinkPunisher (May 31, 2008)

I'm doing a end of the year project on Argentina for my geography class and i plan on bringing in my new little guy Alice to show everyone a reptile from that area. I'm looking for some ideas on how to "spice up" the presentation a little bit or cool ideas to add into it.

I plan on having some marks on the board to show the size of a adult Tegu (I asked Bobby what his biggest was, 62" long by 14" wide...anyone think they can top that?!) To show how much my little guy will grow through the years. 

So everyone lets here those ideas! I'll keep you posted on how i did on the presentation if your interested.

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

ill measure mine in a bit and send you them!


----------

